# Poljot Strela



## MIKE

Hi,

Will Roy be stocking this fantastic looking chrono'? Spotted on another site.

MIKE..

Moderators, using their photo delete it if this causes a problem


----------



## Roy

I can obtain this watch.

I also have one of the original Sekonda ones left if anyone wants one.


----------



## MIKE

Thanks Roy, the list just got longer!!

MIKE..


----------



## Roy

I will be ordering some from Russia soon.


----------



## Garry

Nice,

How much Roy..........??


----------



## Stan

Were the ones that went into space marked "Strela" or "Sekonda"?

I guess it would be Strela.


----------



## Bob W

S-ds law - they were marked Sekonda.


----------



## Stan

Thanks Bob.


----------



## rhaythorne

Stan said:



> ...the ones that went into space...


Can someone tell me some more about that please. I didn't know any had been worn in space. I found a few vague references on the Internet, but nothing conclusive or giving much in the way of detail.


----------



## Stan

Rich,

The Strela was used by the Soviet space agency on missions but I have no idea which ones. Roy has a watch that actually went into space and documents to prove it, if he hasn't sold it by now.









I think the Russians now use Fortis or Omega watches.


----------



## Bob W

OK - theres a lot too this , but I'll try to be concise. Before the 3133 , all First Moscow's chronographs used 3017 movement - a column or schaltrad movement. Today we refer to all the various versions of 3017s as Strelas, but actually only some designs were so marked. The two versions that went into space were the black and the white versions with no numeric hour markings and a circle in the middle which cut through the two subdials.

Shatalov ( Sojus 10 April 23 1971) wore the black marked Sekonda. It was auctioned for $3450.

Makarov , (Sojus 18A April 5 1975) wore the black one. Marked Poljot by this time

Artyukhin, Soyus 14 July 3 1974 black Sekonda, fetched $5750

Alexey Leonov March 18 1965 first space walk wore white Sekonda.

In 2000, Poljot International released a black and a white and labelled them Strela in Cyrillic.

Prior to this the black and white had never carried the Strela name.

Volmax-Poljot have now released a black and a white labelling them Strela in English. The old Sekondas always had different subdials to the old Strelas, but the new release uses the old Strela subdial layout on the black and the white. The new plain silver Strela is labelled in Cyrillic. Incidently the original "white" Sekondas were in fact silver.

Sources - Juri Levenberg Russian Wristwatches Vol 1 and Poljot International literature which accompanied their Strela release.

Hope this helps.

The original 3017s were produced from 1955 to 1979 and were only available (like all Poljot Chronos) to Senior Military , Government and party officials. So much for Socialist equality!


----------



## Stan

That's great Bob,

Thanks once again.


----------



## rhaythorne

Thanks guys, that's brilliant







Russian wristwatches! Dontcha just love 'em










Funnily enough I've just this second ordered Juri Levenberg's "Russian Wristwatches" book. Looks really interesting.


----------



## Stan

I do love 'em Rich, I can't help myself.









Alexey Leonov toook a Strela into the vacuum of space, I wasn't aware of that.

Were Strela's tested to see if they could survive such conditions as were the Omega moon watches?

Aside from the obvious ones, were any other makes of watch taken into space?


----------



## rhaythorne

No idea how accurate this information is, but an article HERE would suggest that (apart from the obvious ones and those already mentioned above) there could also be:

1. The possibility that Gagarin was wearing a Rodina rather than Shturmanskie

2. Breitling Navitimer (1962, Scott Carpenter - Aurora7)

3. Omega Flightmaster (1965, Alexei Leonov - Apollo-Soyuz Test Flight)

4. Bulova Accutron Astronaut (1963, Gordon Cooper - Faith7)

5. Rolex and Longines chronographs (1964, tested but may not have been into space)


----------



## Roger

They certainly used Fortis at one time, I have a trade press article somewhere.

Roger


----------



## Stan

Rich,

That's a useful link, ta.









I don't think that the Russian's would have bothered to keep records of the watches that Cosmonaut's used in earlier missions. Probably not a high priority.









It would be interesting to learn how well those humble Russian made watches stood up to space flight.

I suspect that in the days of Bernard Quatermass, the British space explorers would have worn Smiths?


----------



## JayGee

Stan said:


> I suspect that in the days of Bernard Quatermass, the British space explorers would have worn Smiths?


I don't know about Quatermass but Dan Dare wouldn't have worn anything else


----------



## Roger

> Bernard Quatermass


The Quatermass Experiment? or Quatermass and the Pit?

Cripes Stan, I must be nearly as old as you?

Roger


----------



## pg tips

I remember watching Q. & the pit as a youngster. I was very scared!


----------



## rhaythorne

L o o n n g g g before my time







Although I've seen the repeats.

The only one I remember first time round was the 1970's T.V. series (with John Mills???) in which the human race was being "harvested" by mysterious aliens with some sort of particle beam weapon. By that time he was probably wearing a very un-British Japanese quartz multi-function LCD with an alarm that played "Yellow Rose of Texas"







I know I was, although I'm embarassed to admit it now! I remember the damn thing "going-off" during one of my exams at school.


----------



## Stan

JayGee said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that in the days of Bernard Quatermass, the British space explorers would have worn Smiths?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about Quatermass but Dan Dare wouldn't have worn anything else
Click to expand...

 I saw a Dan Dare pocket watch sell on oboy for Â£250.


----------



## rhaythorne

My Juri Levenberg "Russian Wristwatches" book arrived this morning. Fascinating; wont be getting much work done today!

In it there's a brief section on a Sotheby's auction in '93 of Russian watches that had been worn in space, so here's a brief follow-up to the earlier posts on the theme of different makes that have been used in space (apart from the obvious ones):

1. NII - battery-operated with 24-hour dial (think these were specially commissioned)

2. Poljot "Shturmanskie"

3. Ocean - the one that looks like a Shturmanskie

4. Slava pocket watch

I managed to get hold of one of the black-dialled Sekonda Chronos off eBay last weekend. Very nice condition, keeping good time, all functions working but with an occasionally sticky minute counter. I hope a little TLC will be all that's required to make it perfect


----------



## Guest

Stan said:


> I do love 'em Rich, I can't help myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey Leonov toook a Strela into the vacuum of space, I wasn't aware of that.
> 
> Were Strela's tested to see if they could survive such conditions as were the Omega moon watches?
> 
> Aside from the obvious ones, were any other makes of watch taken into space?


Actually Leonov's watch didn't go into the vacuum of space as it was worn *inside* his suit.

The first watch worn out in space as opposed to inside a capsule was Ed Whites Speedmaster.

I don't think there was ever a Longines chronograph in space but Rolex GMT's were worn as a second timekeeper by many astronauts as they were the favoured watch of test / fighter pilots.

Jack Swigert definitely wore a GMT on the Apollo 13 mission.


----------



## Griff

pg tips said:


> I remember watching Q. & the pit as a youngster. I was very scared!


 It was damn good. The film wasn't too bad either, but the atmosphere on the TV series was masterly!!


----------



## abraxas

http://www.autosoviet.altervista.org/autos...iet-watches.htm

john


----------



## ummedia

I know this is an old thread but I have a beautiful white faced sekonda chronagraph as worn by the cosmonauts. Its my daily watch and I have recently lost the winder, everything else was working properly and good time was kept. Is there anywhere I can get a replacement that anybody knows of. I am completely lost without it.

regards

ummedia


----------



## jasonm

Welcome to the forum..









Great watches these, do you know if it is just the crown thats missing? Or is it the stem as well? Or maybe ( worst case senario ) the stem has snapped of in the watch?

Im sure there will be someone here to help you soon


----------



## raketakat

ummedia said:


> I know this is an old thread but I have a beautiful white faced sekonda chronagraph as worn by the cosmonauts. Its my daily watch and I have recently lost the winder, everything else was working properly and good time was kept. Is there anywhere I can get a replacement that anybody knows of. I am completely lost without it.
> 
> regards
> 
> ummedia


Sekonda don't have any winding buttons left in stock







.

Your best chance is to post an ad in the "wants" section or maybe someone with a spare will read this  .

Perhaps a good watchmaker could source a reasonable substitute if you show him a picture of the watch







.


----------



## Xantiagib

ummedia said:


> I know this is an old thread but I have a beautiful white faced sekonda chronagraph as worn by the cosmonauts. Its my daily watch and I have recently lost the winder, everything else was working properly and good time was kept. Is there anywhere I can get a replacement that anybody knows of. I am completely lost without it.
> 
> regards
> 
> ummedia


I have replacement stems for the 3017 Movement - however this means you cannot use original crowns, only replacement compatible ones. I have a compatible crown for this too. Doesn't look like the original but it will do the job until you find a better crown or original crown and stem from somewhere...

let me know.

And now an excuse to post a photo:


----------



## Bareges

Xantiagib said:


> ummedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is an old thread but I have a beautiful white faced sekonda chronagraph as worn by the cosmonauts. Its my daily watch and I have recently lost the winder, everything else was working properly and good time was kept. Is there anywhere I can get a replacement that anybody knows of. I am completely lost without it.
> 
> regards
> 
> ummedia
> 
> 
> 
> I have replacement stems for the 3017 Movement - however this means you cannot use original crowns, only replacement compatible ones. I have a compatible crown for this too. Doesn't look like the original but it will do the job until you find a better crown or original crown and stem from somewhere...
> 
> let me know.
> 
> And now an excuse to post a photo:
Click to expand...

Cool set of Strelas Xanti!!


----------



## Chascomm

rhaythorne said:


> No idea how accurate this information is, but an article HERE would suggest that (apart from the obvious ones and those already mentioned above) there could also be:
> 
> 1. The possibility that Gagarin was wearing a Rodina rather than Shturmanskie
> 
> 2. Breitling Navitimer (1962, Scott Carpenter - Aurora7)
> 
> 3. Omega Flightmaster (1965, Alexei Leonov - Apollo-Soyuz Test Flight)
> 
> 4. Bulova Accutron Astronaut (1963, Gordon Cooper - Faith7)
> 
> 5. Rolex and Longines chronographs (1964, tested but may not have been into space)


I wouldn't trust any of Chuck Maddox's info regarding Soviet watches (He's got the goods on Omega though). There are many better sources. e.g. Phill's post the other day with half a dozen photos of Gagarin wearing the Shturmanskie immediately before takeoff.

Regarding Leonov, there was a zip-up flap on the _right_ sleeve of his oversuit that would allow access to a watch worn over the pressure suit. Film footage clearly shows the flap open with a round, glass-dialled device underneath. Whether this was a watch or a pressure gauge is still an open question. Some interviews with Leonov indicate that he was aware of the time when he was out there, but on the other hand he was certainly prompted at least once by Belyaev regarding the time.


----------

